# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Denise Crosby, Dee Wallace, Beki Ingram, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanksgiving is upon us and it’s time to take a break from your busy schedule enjoy family, friends and some down time with the Big Scary Show.

We have served up quite a feast for you in this episode kicking things off with Beki Ingram, special effects artist for many recent horror films and a very noteworthy contestant on SyFy’s Face/Off season 2.

We also check in with Denise Crosby star of Pet Sematary and the closest thing Star Trek has to an undead character.

For that extra helping you probably can’t fit but are not going to pass on, we talk with Dee Wallace who has appeared in just about every movie in the 80’s that gave you a new fright.

The Round Table of Terror brings together the (g)Hosts after a tiring season to discuss some of the goings on and how the 2012 season affected the industry. Turn down the TV and tune in as this roundtable delivers the classic conversation that only the Big Scary Show has, with some ideas to contemplate for next season, maybe even a laugh or two.

Badger brings the cranberry dressing to compliment his interviews with a sweet slice of Deadline News.

The Unknown Scare-Actor brings out another surprise as you choose what pie to complete your meal with, and talks about what could be more frightening then Tryptophan this Thanksgiving on Face Your Fears.

Like the crazy uncle in the corner Storm talks turkey in a Haunt Minute.

We have left the big honor of carving up some wild tunes for your holiday to the master of metal himself Jerry Vayne.

There is also a big Facebook Milestone to celebrate, so we are actually going to talk with a Big Scary Show winner and the big prize we have from our friends at Midnight Syndicate.

What is left of the turkey is in the fridge waiting to become sandwiches, the family is asleep on the couch, and the last minutes of the football games have ticked off the clock, it’s time to download your Thanksgiving treat and slip back into the darkness.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

